# Robbers kill vet tech's GSD



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Louisburg woman heartbroken after robbers kill her dog | abc11.com 

Just no words for this tragedy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, read about that. Dogs aren't safe in the house either. But we can't always take them to work with us. It is moments like these when you want your God to be a God of lightning bolts and the Fiery Pit to be real and there waiting for the dog droppings like these, because our justice system doesn't give any reasonable punishment to those that inflict serious pain onto others by attacking their pets.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Devastating. Some people really do not deserve to breathe this air.


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

Terribly sad. People can be so cruel


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hopefully they are as freaking stupid as they are cruel!! Most likely they'll post on FB or brag to there friends and hopefully someone in there circle will turn them in!

In jail by Christmas! THis just sucks!!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

How horrible!
So sick of people like this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> Hopefully they are as freaking stupid as they are cruel!! Most likely they'll post on FB or brag to there friends and hopefully someone in there circle will turn them in!
> 
> In jail by Christmas! THis just sucks!!


In jail by Christmas, out by New Year's. 
Damaging property doesn't really have any serious consequences attached to it. For a B&E he might just get probation. Well, he used a gun, so I think there is some mandatory sentence for using a gun. 

The thing is, to those of us who love these dogs, eight years in prison (I think that is the mandatory for using a gun in Ohio) is simply not enough. But no judge is going to tack on a reasonable amount because he killed a dog. Lynching sounds reasonable to a dog lover.

Think about it. This guy entered a home with a deadly weapon and was willing and able to use it. The only reason he did not kill a human, was probably because the human wasn't home. Hang the guy, and he won't kill a human the next time he is loose. 

And we are the crazy ones. When this jerk does kill someone, because he will, if he doesn't get killed himself while in the pokey, when he does, than how are people going to justify themselves for not doing the right thing now. They will because the law only provides a sentence of x for y, and the guy will actually have to murder a human before he goes away for life, which isn't life, it tends to be 20 years or less. And when he comes out, suitable for nothing, he will do something as bad or worse. Lynch him along with the man, wife, and GF that tortured the 3 year old (human) to death in Chicago. 

Someone who breaks into a home with a gun should be tried for the crime he was prepared to commit. Then, maybe, if it isn't a good enough deterrent, there will at least be fewer of these dung bags to be committing these crimes.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

This is just so sad. I wish this guy would be treated as a murderer he is.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so mad I could spit. One of these days, I am just going to spontaneously combust and someone will just find a pile of ashes where I used to be. Poor lady, poor beautiful puppy. I am so sad for them.

I read today there is another dragging death, this time in Mississippi. The family let their pet out to go to the bathroom and then he was gone. Neighbors have reported that several teenagers have been bragging about tying this dog to a four wheeler and dragging him to death. And believe it or not, there is an idiot on there talking about how the culprits are "minors," "just teen-agers" she said. I guess she thinks if they are convicted, they should lose their television privileges for a week. WAKE UP, LADY!!! There are no age restrictions for psychopaths. People who are capable of this kind of cruelty are not fixable. You can incarcerate them or, in the fullness of time, when they kill a person, you can execute them. But you can't ever fix them and no one is safe as long as they walk the streets.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My thoughts are with this poor girl. Marley -you sweet boy rest in peace, I pray the useless garbage who did this to you get what they deserve.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I wish I could say they have got the scum that did what they did. But nothing ...but still there is some good news here, there are still really good people out there ... Christmas won't be as bad for her. 

North Carolina woman whose dog was killed in burglary gets new puppy | myfox8.com


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

So sad for this poor woman. We had a burglar awhile back who broke into our home while we were keeping my mom's Maltese. The burgers locked the dog in the bathroom. We got home and realized we had been broken into and were absolutely panicked until we opened the bathroom and the dog came out with no harm. We were so angry to be broken into but so grateful they had not hurt the dog. It could have turned out so much differently.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSDPERRO said:


> So sad for this poor woman. We had a burglar awhile back who broke into our home while we were keeping my mom's Maltese. The burgers locked the dog in the bathroom. We got home and realized we had been broken into and were absolutely panicked until we opened the bathroom and the dog came out with no harm. We were so angry to be broken into but so grateful they had not hurt the dog. It could have turned out so much differently.


I'm sorry you got robbed but happy that your dog was OK! 

But yes leaving your dog "safe" at home and having this happen! I can't even imagine!! But somebody came forward to help bring a bit of happiness into her life so that's good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone would be really stupid to come into my house, but the reality is there is all kinds of stupid out there. When I first moved here I believe that someone did try to break in, the bottom of the door was dented in like they kicked it. After further investigation I found that Midnite shredded the wall next to the window(nail marks along the side of window, like Midnite was jumping at the window), which means they were met with the wrath of Midnite. They had to have heard him, if not seen him and left. 

If I came home to any of my dogs injured of dead because of an intruder I don't think I would rest until they were found. Now if some punk took my dog and tortured it, they would be met with my wrath and I guarantee it wouldn't be pretty. 

Anyone who hurts or kills an animal should not ever be allowed out of jail, because it will be a person next time, it always starts with animals, they are phycho paths plain and simple.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

This is so sad, I started bawling my eyes out as I read the article. But then I watched the video of her getting her new puppy, and it makes me a lot happier to see the good in this world. At least now she has somebody to help her in the healing process. 

I agree that anybody that does this kind of sick things to a dog should be sentenced the same as if it is a person. Because if she HAD been home, what would had happened? Most burglaries can be prevented by getting a dog, because people who do it want it to be easy, but these people were prepared for worst case scenario. Would they had held her at gunpoint as they took everything? Shot her? We'll never know, but you can make your own assumptions about it, and figure out what was most likely to happen in this scenario.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm sitting here crying like a nut. Only dog people will understand.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Me to many tears that story bothered me much. I like this story with the pup. They look adorable together.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How awful for her.


----------

